# Nissan Titan Plow?



## Titan (Oct 21, 2006)

Snoway has a plow, the 26 approx 450lbs...plow dealer states this is a great plow
Fisher has the homestead. I am a novice re: snow plows, any advise?


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Titan,

Yes Sno-Way does manufacture the 26 series plow for the Titan. With regard to a comparison with the Homesteader, it is like comparing apples to oranges.  
The homesteader is a personal duty plow which carries a 1 year consumer warranty. 

The Sno-Way 26 series is constructed with high strength steels, is robotically welded and would be covered with our industry leading 5 year structural and 2 year hydraulic/electric warranty. wesport

Our 26 would also give you a larger blade profile and offer you as options our patented hydraulic down pressure system and wireless controls. To learn more about our 26 please visit our factory website http://www.snoway.com .

Tom O'Brien
District Sales Manager
Sno-Way International Inc.


----------



## Titan (Oct 21, 2006)

toby4492, thank you. I am only using the plow for my very long paved driveway. Will the weight on the Titan of the Snoway Plow cause any significant stress that will impact the Titan long-term


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

A few things to point out to you that have been covered time and time again are....

Will it void your factory warranty? Yes, if it's new and you have something related to driveline or front end break. If it doesn't come with a factory plow prep package it will be denied in 99% of cases.

Can I do a big long driveway or average size lots with my truck with out over stressing my truck? Most would agree it has been done with full size half-ton trucks with good results, a 3/4 ton and up is preferred.

What plow brand should I buy? One that service is local and you feel it best for service in a pinch. Don't ask one; use the opinion of many in your area.

Will a plow do as neat of a job as a snow blower? NO


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I know there's a member on here that has a boss on a titan, try doing a search.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

found it for you http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=18386&highlight=titan


----------



## Titan (Oct 21, 2006)

again, just to reiterate, My driveway in narrow and approx 800ft. I have been using an ATV which is useless in heavy snow. I like the Titan and would like a light plow for home use only. I live in southern Maine near the ocean. We could see very little snow or large amounts in each season. Would the Snoway 26, 450lb plow be too much for the Titan or should I go with the 250lb Fisher Homestead?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The titan handles the 26 series Snoway very well.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Here's another choice*

Look into the Curtis plow , They have a nice light 7' for your truck. 460 lbs

http://www.curtiscabs.com/Home-Pro_Plows.html

Built right here in New England! Worcester, Massachusetts,

I live only five miles from their plant and showroom.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

can't go wrong with a curtis


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

SNOWAY hands down thats it that simple.:salute: 



RCGM
Brad


----------

